# Mexico Beach area (Capt. Kenny booked)



## Mangler (May 7, 2015)

We will be vacationing in the Mexico Beach area of Florida (actually Cape San Blas) this Summer. Any recommendations for a fishing guide in the area. Not looking to go way out...just out enough for me and my son to catch some eating fish!


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 7, 2015)

Capt Kenny Lemieux, bay and/or offshore. Great guide and fun to fish with. I have fished with him several times and have never been disappointed. 850-527-9530


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 7, 2015)

DAWG FAN said:


> Capt Kenny Lemieux, bay and/or offshore. Great guide and fun to fish with. I have fished with him several times and have never been disappointed. 850-527-9530



Kenny is great.  Doghouse Charters is the name of his outfit.

Catch some of those bay flounders for me.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 7, 2015)

They have some good tripletail fishing at the cape. Doesn't get much better eating than that!


----------



## Mangler (May 8, 2015)

Contacted Captain Kenny...Looks like he is booked for the week. Anybody have experience with any other guides/charters in the area?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 8, 2015)

I have been out with Big Time Charters out of Mexico Beach, but it was several years back.  We had a great time, and they put us on some grouper and snapper.  I was well pleased with the trip.  I had 4 in my group, and they added in a father/son and we split the cost, so that helped too.


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

If you can't book someone.. You can always go walk the docks at the marina and sometimes they will have openings posted .. You'll have to fish with people you don't know is the only drawback


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 8, 2015)

Try Capt. Clint. He is Kenny's brother-in-law. He can put you on some trout and reds. I have caught boats loads of reds with him several times. He has been fishing PSJ all his life. Call him at 850-625-5904


----------



## fairweather (May 8, 2015)

Another option is Forgotten Coast Adventures. You can Google them. Captain Mark. He's an inshore guide.


----------



## 2degrees (May 16, 2015)

When will you be down


----------

